

IPads replacing restaurant menus & staff  - orky56
http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/food/2011-02-16-ipadcafe16_ST_N.htm

======
brudgers
Summary: A restaurant that doesn't exist will use iPads thereby replacing
menus which don't exist and staff that hasn't been hired thereby establishing
a trend which does not exist. I am not sure that a touch screen on the table
really such a great idea when serving greasy foods hand held foods such as
burgers,fries and pizza.

